# Achat Apple Watch 5 Etranger



## erythro (14 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 

Etant en déplacement je me suis posé une question car je souhaiterais acheter une Apple Watch 5 Cellular au canada mais je réside en France. 

Est-ce que celle-ci fonctionnerait ?


Merci par avance,


----------



## yabr (17 Janvier 2020)

si non cellulaire...je ne pense pas que ça poserait probleme


----------



## yabr (17 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> si non cellulaire...je ne pense pas que ça poserait probleme


dsl mal lu...cellulaire je ne m'y risquerai pas


----------



## erythro (19 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> dsl mal lu...cellulaire je ne m'y risquerai pas



Personne a des expériences ? Car les iPhone ça passe


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Février 2020)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi cela poserait problème....


----------

